# Clear Headlight Conversion



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Hi, my friend should be purchasing a 240SX two weeks from now and he wants to have clear headlights instead of the pop up ones. Refer to the clear headlights like on the Mazda RX-7 3rd Gen. Clear headlight like that, that don't pop up.

Does any one know where he could find a headlight conversion kit for his 240?

Could you replace the stock lights with headlights from a 300ZX?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I dont think you can replace them with a 300zx cuz if i'm not mistaken the 300zx lights are a lot wider. www.veilside.com use to make the headlight conversion for the 240 not sure if they do anymore. But you could also look into changing the front end to a S15 front end. That looks awesome. No more pop-up lights with the S15.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

nope. Veilside discontinued their "in-house" conversion. you can have it custom made, if you so desire. i haven't seen any other place that does such a conversion with the stock housings of the S13 headlights. i was thinking of doing that swap myself because if you put some thought into it, it's not extrememly difficult. make a molding of the entire housing, have a custom made headlamp housing, make another black plastic headlamp housing , cover the bottom , unhook and take out motor, use fiberglass piece over the top and it should be ready to go after that with a few other minor little details. 

although Z lights may be a tad wider and taller, you can always find a way to custom it onto the car.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

True you can always find a way to custom it into the car. But if your going to take the time and spend the money of converting it to the Z lights, why dont you just convert the whole front end? It will look a lot nicer and be a lot more worth it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

they have one at www.phase2motortrend.com under interior/exterior.. you'll find it

personally, i think it looks ugly and i would rather keep my pop up head lights..


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i wouldn't suggest the 300Z headlight idea. there's one around here that has that done and its ugly as shit. its not even that its badly done either, it just doesn't blend well with the rest of the car for some reason. i thought it would look good too until i saw it.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

You should convert to the S15 front end. That looks hella hard.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yeah it looks hella sick but it costs around 3grand.. if it was me, i would do a sr swap =)


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

What about MR2 headlights? The MR2 has a kit from extreme dimensions (I think) that will modify the pop up headlights on a MR2. I don't know the dimensions of the MR2, but it might fit.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Jspec.com has an East Bear kit available (http://www.jspec.com/eastbears13.html)


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Those of us from the Z forum say we can smoke you all!!!!

I am a monty crab apple fan by the way-- that dude is hella gay-- funny ass


----------



## laxrob31 (Oct 28, 2004)

just do the sleepy eyes with the h4 conversion and get some nice fogs and you're all set.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

u just revived a 19 month thread. way to go dumass


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Abflug makes a nice kit...


----------



## Slydin240 (May 20, 2004)

http://www.importfan.com  they also have a non-pop up conversion. it looks kinda poopy but to each their own.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> Those of us from the Z forum say we can smoke you all!!!!
> 
> I am a monty crab apple fan by the way-- that dude is hella gay-- funny ass


 What the fuck is wrong with you? Get the fuck out of here. Dumbass.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Search, Search, Search, Read, Read, Read...I myself made the mistake of not searching on this subject...It is a hard one to search for, but you wanna search for Eastbear, and I started a thread called "flush mount headlights"...it's pricy, but if that's what he wants to do...I personally like the pop up look...keeps it really clean...


----------



## EP240SX (Nov 8, 2004)

The EAST Bear is crap! I think it looks ugly :-\


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cant you just glass some projectors in? it would take some time but i would think that could be done. then you can use some HID projectors. and since the east bear kit is close to $400. you can buy a retro fit "kit" (junked projectors and ballastis) off ebay for close to $300 then use the rest for glassing suplies. could that be done?


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes, it can be done, and it would be very nice...some type of housing would have to be fabricated for the HID projector itself...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea and even having a shop do a custom job (if you cant do glass work, just like me lol) that would still be cheaper than the east bear kit right? then just go find a totaled 7 series at the junk yard and get some projectors and bam! you'v got some flush mount HID's


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

hardest part of retrofitting hid projectors is the mounting bracket and getting the beam angles right


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Don't forget that the kit on Importfan.com doesn't come with lights it's only the housing...you have to go out and buy small fog lights to put it...


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

240luvr said:


> Don't forget that the kit on Importfan.com doesn't come with lights it's only the housing...you have to go out and buy small fog lights to put it...


and then...you have really crappy lighting...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Kato said:


> and then...you have really crappy lighting...


yea fog lights? just find some halogen projectors from like a hyundai sonata :thumbup: but i say glass it and then put HID's in and i would think that would be maybe 100 more (or less than) the east bear kit :cheers:


----------

